
Anthony Powell chronicled the languid world of the English middle class - apollinaire
https://newrepublic.com/article/151605/anthony-powell-book-review-john-banville
======
billfruit
I do not know if the article mentions it, Powell's 'A Dance to the Music of
Time' may be the longest novel in English language.

~~~
crunchiebones
no, apparently it's 'the blah story'
[https://theblahstory.wordpress.com/](https://theblahstory.wordpress.com/)

